# Wenn die Luft nur noch Blei ist: Die besten Shootouts in Filmen



## MatthiasBrueckle (16. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wenn die Luft nur noch Blei ist: Die besten Shootouts in Filmen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wenn die Luft nur noch Blei ist: Die besten Shootouts in Filmen


----------



## solidus246 (16. April 2016)

Vor allem die Soundkulisse während der Straßenschlacht im Film "Heat" ist unerreicht.


----------



## GerBulle (16. April 2016)

Großartiger Artikel, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Gibt sicher noch einige andere, aber diese hier sind schon echt das Sahnehäubchen.



solidus246 schrieb:


> Vor allem die Soundkulisse während der Straßenschlacht im Film "Heat" ist unerreicht.



Absolut, das waren noch Filme. 

Bei der Endszene muss ich mich nach wie vor noch zusammenreißen. 


Wobei die Kick-Ass Szene mit Hitgirl im Bibliotheksgang auch nicht schlecht ist.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsBKyduk3RE&t=0m11s (Nix für kleine Kinder xD)

Hmh, könnte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder gucken, danke PCGames....


----------



## Enisra (16. April 2016)

so mein Favorit ist da irgendwie der Schusswechsel im Miami Vice Film, er hat zwar nichts von den Coolnessfaktoren aus Matrix, aber als Micheal Mann Film sieht der trotzdem Optisch sehr gut aus, vorallem wegen der besseren Beleuchtung


----------



## Angeldust (16. April 2016)

Shoot'em up ist einfach nur genial. Esst mehr Möhren ;o


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsuH1msEkvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Klassiker von Bondock Saints mit Dafoe


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. April 2016)

Das Finale von "Rio Bravo"...ist allerdings etwas älter der Film.


----------



## Sanador (16. April 2016)

Die finale Szene von *Scarface* ist auch klasse.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_z4IuxAqpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nuuub (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4weEXyoXZKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scornage666 (17. April 2016)

HARD BOILED!! jeder einzelne


----------



## GremlinGizmo (17. April 2016)

Heat, yeah Klasse gefilmt"
Neben Hard Boiled fehlt noch The Killer (aka Blast Killer), Bullet in the Head und A Better Tommorow 1,
ebendo Millers Crossing....einfach geile Filmchen !


----------



## Kiril (17. April 2016)

Hard Boiled: Krankenhausszene.
Ein Filmtechnisches Meisterwerk.

https://youtu.be/3bozxgVQ9m0


----------



## John-Wick (4. Juni 2018)

Es Fehlt Noch Scarface Das Ende Wo Der Adrenalin (und Koks) Vollgepumpte Tony Reihenweise Sosas Männer Erledigt


----------

